# nice cruiser



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.lifeinwidescreen.com/fbody/pages/IMG_2023.htm
http://www.lifeinwidescreen.com/fbody/pages/IMG_2021.htm
http://www.lifeinwidescreen.com/fbody/pages/IMG_2022.htm
http://www.lifeinwidescreen.com/fbody/pages/IMG_2024.htm
8) now that would be fun, and i doubt much would out run it too :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

=P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ 

That's FAHKIN' pissah!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

SWEET! :woot:


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

Shouldn't they be spending money on something better, like stopping crime, or drug use, etc. Besides a cop shouldn't drive a nicer camaro then me when he is on the job. I am jealous


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

andone";p="62471 said:


> Shouldn't they be spending money on something better, like stopping crime, or drug use, etc.


Um, NO!!!!!! :woot:


----------



## andone (May 9, 2004)

i've actually never seen a camaro cop car in massachusetts, I once saw a mustang up on on 95 near the nh border. I would love to drive that thing


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I guess it's safe to say that will never happen. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm, I'd never come off of patrol unk:


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

andone";p="62471 said:


> Shouldn't they be spending money on something better, like stopping crime, or drug use, etc. Besides a cop shouldn't drive a nicer camaro then me when he is on the job. I am jealous


 what year camaro???


----------



## CenterMass (May 13, 2002)

That car is gorgeous!


----------



## Thorpe355 (Dec 30, 2004)

2Blue4U";p="62515 said:


> Hmmm, I'd never come off of patrol unk:


:stupid: Now that's a cruiser!! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Walpole has a camaro but its a dare care and I have never seen it move from that one spot.


----------

